# 1:24 cows



## Osvidar (Dec 27, 2009)

Can we reopen the figures source thread? I'm building cattle loading chutes and will need some steers/cows preferably 1:24. I've read the previous thread but wonder if there is anything new.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Do you have any Farm stores in your area. The Midwest has many selling all kinds of stuff, ranging from welders to small farm animals.


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

Check Wallyworld. Last week I some being sold individually (probably a little oversized for 1:24) and some in tubes with other farm animals.

I didn't look too closely because I don't need them--I was just in the toy aisle with my four-year-old looking at tractors--but you could check if your local store carries them


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Also check Michaels Crafts. They have tubs of animals, dinosaurs, etc.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Many craft stores have animals. Newbury comics sometimes has figures that are oK.
I found some 1/24 cars with 4 homie figures and one was a tagger, great for modeling.


----------



## Osvidar (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks guys. Farm stores was one I hadn't thought of. Toys be Us was a bust yesterday. i thought I'd find some Playmobil three.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Remember, cattle like people come in different sizes. For the effect you want, they don't have to be exactly 1:24. Visitors aren't going to be up close. It is the general scene that is important. Many of us live by the 10' rule. If it looks good from 10' away, that is usually fine.

Chuck


----------



## Cataptrra (Mar 16, 2015)

I bought my cows and other animals at Michael's Craft Store, and they seemed to be pretty close to 1:24 since I used them in a cattle car with a very old cow sound module I found that operates off a couple of AA batteries. Got calves, cows and bulls with horns in the set. 

This was quite a few years ago, so know the price I paid would possibly be increased a bit, but I paid around $5.00 at the time for the set, 7 cows, 3 calves and 2 bulls. Not sure what the set would contain now.

I originally found them near where the doll houses are, they had all kinds of farm animals, pets, people, etc.


----------



## Mike Flea (Apr 8, 2014)

There's a hobby shop here in Illinois, specifically Itasca Illinois, America's Best Toy and Train. They carry Schleich figures. I purchased cows and farm animals from them for my farm. Their website is americasbesttrain.com. The Schleich figures are a bit pricy, but highly detailed


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Osvidar;

Schleich make some very nice figures. In the photo below, the longhorns, the calf, the Hereford, the pony, and the blacksmith are all by Schleich. The fellow mucking stalls is by another manufacturer.










Have fun,
David Meashey


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

Schleich are too big for 1:24.
they are 1:22.5 (and some even nearer to 1:20)
Preiser still got some in 1:25 and in 1:24. (but they got only few different variations at hefty prices)


----------



## Mike Flea (Apr 8, 2014)

That America's Best has 3 big glass cabinets with various sizes, I do believe they have some in 1/24, and I say this because I've seen rabbits that are the proper proportion to the cows they sell, but also some that are larger than the cows.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

I searched around a while for good looking cattle to go with my LGB sized layout. So slightly larger then 1:24, but not that far off.

The best I found were made by Big Country Toys. Especially the Hereford.

*https://www.farmandranchtoys.com/collections/animals*

Here they are on my layout...those are repainted/lettered LGB stock cars.


----------

